# verkaufe Gaming-PC Acer Aspire M7811 i7-870



## TomausMannheim (27. Februar 2013)

Ich verkaufe einen nagelneuen Gamer PC von Acer mit sehr hochwertiger Ausstattung. Das Gerät war leider ein unnötiges Weihnachtsgeschenk und ist noch in der Originalverpackung mit Tastatur und Maus, sowie der original Rechnung vom 22.11.2012, so dass ihr auch Garantieleistung habt. Der ursprüngliche Verkaufspreis (allerdings vor etwa einem halben Jahr) lag bei 998 Euro.

Bei Fragen bitte direkt 017647082117 oder auch bei ebay schauen. Ich würde aber gerne die unverschämt hohen ebay Gebühren sparen...

Beschreibung lt. Presse
Auf Basis des leistungsstarken Intel Core i7-870 Prozessors mit 4x 2,93 GHz bietet die Acer Aspire M7811 maximale Performance für PC Games und Office Anwendungen, sowie ein exklusives Design. Dieser PC besteht aus sehr hochwertigen und leistungsstarken Komponennten, wie der ATI Radeon HD 5750, 1 TB WD Festplatte und 6 GB hochwertigen Markenspeicher DDR3. Das tiefschwarze Gehäuse mit raffinierten Frontblenden bietet unter anderem zwei SATA easySwap Festplattenrahmen in der Front, die das unkomplizierte erweitern der Festplattenkapazität des Systems ermöglichen. Außerdem können 2 weitere Festplatten über die superschnelle eSATA Schnittstelle angeschlosen werden. HDMI Ausgänge und SPDIF für höchste Audio und Bildqualität, ein Media Control Center in der Front und ein 18 in 1 Cardreader im Deckel ergänzen dieses High-End Produkt von Acer. MIt einem optionalen SSD Laufwerk erreicht der Rechner einen Windows Leistungsindex von 7,3. 

Lieferumfang
§                          PC, Netzkabel, Software, Treiber DVD, Tastatur, Maus alles in Original Verpackung

Technische Daten
Prozessor
Intel® Core™ i7-870 (4x 2,93 GHz)

6 GB DDR3 Arbeitsspeicher
Grafikkarte
ATi Radeon HD5750 1024 MB

1000 GB Western Digital Festplatte
Laufwerk 1
DVD-Brenner SuperMultiPlus Double Layer
Cardreader:
Cardreader 18-in-1
Netzwerkkarte
1x RJ45 Gigabit-LAN 10/100/1000
Besonderheiten
zwei SATA easySwap Festplattenrahmen in der Front
Mediacentrale in Front optisch beleutet
Cardreader 18-in-1 ausklappbar oben
Backup – Taste in Front
Betriebssystem (Version)
Microsoft Windows® 7 Home Premium 64-Bit
Abm.
(B x H x T) 19 x 43 x 46,5 cm
Mainboard-Steckplätze
1x PCIe x16 (belegt)
2x PCIe x1
4x DDR3 Speicherslots (3x belegt)
Leistung Netzteil
750 W
Anschlüsse Vorderseite
2x USB 2.0, 1x FireWire 400, Kopfhörer/Line-Out, Mikrofon/Line-In
Anschlüsse Rückseite
6x USB 2.0, 1x LAN (10/100 MBit/s), 2x eSATA, 1x FireWire 400, 2x HDMI, 1x DVI, 1x VGA, 7.1 Sound,
SPDIF Out


----------

